# How do I add a fan here? (pictures included)



## shadow1515 (Jan 3, 2007)

I sometimes (about once a month) get a popup message that my video card clock speed has been automatically reduced because it is too hot. If I open up my computer and check, it is indeed pretty warm. 

http://www.imgur.com/034hO

You can see that there's a grating right above the video card, and I would like to mount a fan here to help cool it. As far as I can tell, there is no existing frame or screw holes or anything for adding a fan. Will that be a problem?

http://www.imgur.com/ioMIp

This is the only free connector that I can find coming from my power supply. Will I be able to add a fan without also getting a new power supply? If not that's not a huge deal, because I needed a new PSU anyway but I'd rather get this card cooled as soon as possible.


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

You should be able to screw a fan straight on (looks like a 80mm size) straight on. If not some small rubber washers would help, as long as the fan vanes dont catch. 

The wire does look like a fan wire so the fan should plug straight in.


----------



## shadow1515 (Jan 3, 2007)

Awesome, thanks for the quick response!


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Allo shadow1515 :wave:

While you've got the case open, I'd suggest cleaning the fan on your graphics card, too - You seem to have a fair amount of dust built-up on the vanes. Best done with a stiffish artists paint-brush and a tin of compressed air. Use either a fingertip or something non-metallic to hold the fan-blades, to stop them spinning, while brushing them :wink:


----------



## sethy666 (Feb 11, 2008)

What everyone has said, also

Your cable management looks tight in the picture but I cant see the whole setup. If you have a wire jungle in there, cleaning that up will assist in cooling as well.


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

i dont see any fan screw holes as you mentioned. going to have to use some washers as carsey said. some hot glue can also work wonders if its is a clean area


----------



## adrianparke2002 (Jun 4, 2009)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16835888602

Pci slot case cooler under your pci-e card will suck the air from under the card out of your system there for cooling it more effeciently.

and another suggestion is buying a new psu too i have a 650watt power king and pci-e video cards and geforce cards like the 9600gt require a 450watt psu!!!  also you can dust everything off cpu video card fan, get some thermal greese for your card too!! and upgrade any system fans to a better CFM=cubic feet per minute this will seriously help. it has helped me before hope it will help you!:embarased

also i noticed you use vista, you shouldnt use vista for it has major driver problems and heat issues with vista i had on my pc once it over heated the hd to over 154 degrees it requires alot of video memory 128 minimum xp only requires 4mb video ram? downgrade to xp? yea you will notice a huge temperature differance mine currently with 2, 80mm led fans and 90mm fan keep my computer at 88* temp at idle 110 under pressure! hope my talking has helped you in some way


----------



## forcifer (Nov 20, 2005)

main prob with pci slot coolers is that they dont move much air. however, they can help, but in this situation adding a fan in the front improves complete case airflow, with cool air being sucked through the front of the case and hot air being exhausted out the back. i dont think the psu is really a problem here... he just needs to add a fan. yes it is true that the more cfm the more air it moves, but doesnt help that much if its moving hot air and also higher cfm means it is going to be quite a bit louder. not everyone wants that, they just want something that will work.

vista has come quite a ways, sp2 has been released, and i cant find anything modern that isnt supported. a little off topic, but o well. welcome to the forums adrian


----------



## adrianparke2002 (Jun 4, 2009)

forcifer said:


> main prob with pci slot coolers is that they dont move much air. however, they can help, but in this situation adding a fan in the front improves complete case airflow, with cool air being sucked through the front of the case and hot air being exhausted out the back. i dont think the psu is really a problem here... he just needs to add a fan. yes it is true that the more cfm the more air it moves, but doesnt help that much if its moving hot air and also higher cfm means it is going to be quite a bit louder. not everyone wants that, they just want something that will work.
> 
> vista has come quite a ways, sp2 has been released, and i cant find anything modern that isnt supported. a little off topic, but o well. welcome to the forums adrian


yes vista has come some ways in sp2 but service sp one in my opinion is complete trash!


----------



## OKIanother1 (Jun 11, 2009)

2mm cable ties, easy to fit, no screwing around with washers etc, cheap.

and if you really dont need that cable chop the ends and wire the yeelow and black straight into your fan.


----------



## Alexm22191 (Jun 6, 2009)

i saw a fan taht goes under the video card through an expansion slot. you could add that too i guess.


----------



## nonamedsomebody (Oct 17, 2008)

Dry q-tip works great for fans as for the video card I pull the case off of mine then blow it out.


----------



## adrianparke2002 (Jun 4, 2009)

Pci duel slot blowers work great keep cool :d


----------

